# CPU fan keeps going then stopping! A little help please



## J-Man (Aug 29, 2007)

I just put in my new Intel quad Q6600 and new MB and all works fine but the CPU fans is now going but then it stops for about 10 seconds then runs again. Why is this?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 29, 2007)

plug in another fan and see if it does that.

What is your bios fan settings?


----------



## J-Man (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm using the stock heatsink and fan. I'll have a look at my BIOS.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 29, 2007)

1200RPM about.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 29, 2007)

have you got it set on auto like smart fan or Qfan some thing like that in the bios does it just stop or does it make a noise and your system so warn you if your cpu fan fails


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 29, 2007)

Check your temperatures. Your motherboard is trying to keep the fans as slow as possible based on temps. With the fan on your cpu cools to the point the mobo thinks it can fun fanless, it shuts off the fan, the cpu heats back up, the mobo turns it back on, the cycle continues. Check for Q-fan etc in your bios.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 29, 2007)

It appears that the problem was because I had the side of the case off and now it hasn't stopped and yes I've turned Q Fan on and another option too and it appears to be fine. Thanks anyway hehe.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 29, 2007)

We are saying turn qfan off. The c2d's stock cooler is rather quiet as is even at full speed. For the lowest temps turn qfan OFF. You may need to change your case's airflow if your cpu fan will cool to the point of shutoff with no case panel and not even close with it on.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 29, 2007)

My apologies. Putting the side case of didn't resolve my problem. It still stops then goes but also I didn't turn on Q Fan. I turned on 2 other options about CPU Temperature Limit and I set it to 60C then another option but can't remember. I can't find q-fan in my BIOS. Where would I find it?


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 29, 2007)

i dont know if it is called qfan or not. there should be some fan related settings in your bios though. You need to just look around and see if you can find anything and turn it off.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 29, 2007)

your fans prolly messed up just get a new one


----------



## francis511 (Aug 29, 2007)

mine does that all the time .if your temperatures are normal then it doesnt really matter.try
using orthos or atitool and see if it stays on with higher cpu load


----------



## savillm (Aug 30, 2007)

if i where you i would just get a cable and plug it directley into your power supply so the fan is riunning at full speed all the time


----------



## niko084 (Aug 30, 2007)

Fan shouldn't be turning "off"..... Slowing down sure maybe but not "off".... I would consider wiring it straight to a molex and then running the monitor wire to the mainboard.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 30, 2007)

maybe not enough power to the motherboard so yeah. 

you also tried putting it in another 3 pin connector on the motherboard and it doesn't work. 
make sure like nothings making it stuck so that it doesn't stop and go. get back to us


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 30, 2007)

Neat Mobo has lots of features;
ACPI offers both S1 and S3 modes.  S3 will power the CPU down to total standby, and shut down the fan.

Specifies the ACPI sleep state when the system enters suspend.
S1(POS) Enables the system to enter the ACPI S1 (Power on Suspend) sleep state.
In S1 sleep state, the system appears suspended and stays in a low power
mode. The system can be resumed at any time.

S3(STR) Enables the system to enter the ACPI S3 (Suspend to RAM) sleep state
(default). In S3 sleep state, the system appears to be off and consumes less
power than in the S1 state. When signaled by a wake-up device or event,
the system resumes to its working state exactly where it was left off.

Also check PC health settings;
Smart FAN Control Method...Specifies how to control CPU fan speed.  Auto Lets BIOS control CPU fan speed. (Default)

Intel(R) ...QST Allows CPU fan speed to be controlled by the Intel Quiet System Technology
(QST). This feature requires the installation of Intel Host Embedded Control Interface (HECI) driver from the motherboard driver disk.

Legacy... Allows CPU fan to run at different speed according to the CPU temperature.

Disabled ...Forces CPU fan to run at full speed.

Smart FAN Control Mode...Specifies how to control CPU fan speed. This item is configurable only if CPU Smart FAN Controlis set to Enabled.

Auto... Lets BIOS autodetect the type of CPU fan installed and sets the optimal CPU fan control mode. (Default)

Voltage... Sets Voltage mode for a 3-pin CPU fan.

PWM... Sets PWM mode for a 4-pin CPU fan.

Note: The Voltage mode can be set for a 3-pin CPU fan or a 4-pin CPU fan. However, for a 4-pin CPU fan that is not designed following Intel PWM fan specifications, selecting PWM mode may not effectively reduce the fan speed.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 30, 2007)

hmm but were trying to see why its stopping and going not how fast it runs. although nice features from the motherboard. stuff like this can go wrong sometimes cause its so advanced. ROFL


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 30, 2007)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> hmm but were trying to see why its stopping and going not how fast it runs. although nice features from the motherboard. stuff like this can go wrong sometimes cause its so advanced. ROFL



From reading the manual ACPI S3 mode may stop the fan(on that mobo).  It all depends on weather or not the sysytem is actually doing anything or not.  If it is actually doing something, then the fan may be bad and not turning when voltage is dropped to low speed level.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 30, 2007)

maybe if it was actually doing something i mean the cpu the fan runs and if it doesn't then it sits there till you do something. or what namslas said it could be the fan. good luck with the fix


----------



## savillm (Aug 30, 2007)

what if is the fan header thats on the mobo have you tryed to connect it directley to the psu to see if the fan runs ok that way i think it coild be a faulty connection on the mobo fan header.


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 30, 2007)

savillm said:


> what if is the fan header thats on the mobo have you tryed to connect it directley to the psu to see if the fan runs ok that way i think it coild be a faulty connection on the mobo fan header.



The fan spins but the issue is "is it working properly" when the ACPI kicks in.  The PSU is not controlled by the ACPI Function so that won't realy tell us if the fan header is working properly or not.


----------



## savillm (Aug 31, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> The fan spins but the issue is "is it working properly" when the ACPI kicks in.  The PSU is not controlled by the ACPI Function so that won't realy tell us if the fan header is working properly or not.



yeah true i dident think about that lol


----------



## J-Man (Aug 31, 2007)

It's ok now guys. I changed one setting in my BIOS to PWN which means my CPU is connected to a 4pin CPU. And I changed the SMART Fan setting in BIOS and my fans hasn't stopped yet and it's going fine.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 31, 2007)

PWN ... or u meant u got PWN'T?


----------

